# Murray question



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Hi all, new to this board. You'll always find me on the Johnny Lighting site. Anyway... I have this old Murray rider. An 11hp with 36" deck. The pulley that turns the blade on my left as sitting on mower went bad. I need to know what to call this so I can look for a replacement. A friend of mine calls it a tower assembly, that doesnt sound right. I tightened it up with a couple washers before and got it to cut. Now the blade either free spins or if I tighten it more the pulley locks up. We had it apart before and there is a round disc with a square hole that is wore out on one side. Any help would be great. As it shows by my post I know nothing about mowers. 
Thanks in advance.
Bob


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

Its called the spindle assy.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yep, have the same 11/36 (stripped to the frame now though), they whole spindle assembly is also pretty cheap.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Thanks guys. Sears? Maybe I'll have her goin by the weekend.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys! Found it right next door at Tractor Supply. I'm up and cutting again. There's a lot more to Hobby Talk than toy cars! 
Again... THANKS!


----------

